# [ Risolto] Blender [Funtoo]

## zar Marco

Ciao a tutti, risolvo il problema blender su gentoo, ma su funtoo no.

Premetto che quando avevo plasma 5.10 blender partiva, sono passato ad i3, e se da terminale do blender il risultato è questo 

```
└─[1] <> blender                                     

Color management: using fallback mode for management

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.78a-r1/work/blender-2.78a/intern/ghost/intern/GHOST_WindowX11.cpp:194: X11 glXQueryVersion() failed, verify working openGL system!

initial window could not find the GLX extension

Blender quit

```

Cercando in rete, ho trovato sul forum di arch, che hanno risolto installando i mesa al posto degli nvidia, ma vorrei sapere se c'è un altra soluzioneLast edited by zar Marco on Wed Nov 08, 2017 3:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, ho riemerso i mesa, riavviato ed ora va. Non mi spiego comunque quanto è successo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa hai settato come opengl (eselect opengl list)

----------

## zar Marco

È settato x11, meglio se setto nvidia. Mi dimentico sempre di alcune impostazioni.

Edit, 

Ho provato a settare nvidia, ma credo sia giusto X11, perché con nvidia non parte

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ho provato a settare nvidia, ma credo sia giusto X11, perché con nvidia non parte

 

Ma si e' risolto il problema?

----------

## zar Marco

Certamente, ora resta da capire il comportamento alla ricreazione del Kernel, se dovrò riemergere anche i mesa oltre agli nvidia

----------

